# Surefire L4...I LOVE it. (w/Beamshots)



## prime77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ever since I got into decent lights I always wanted to start a Surefire collection. Slowly but surely I have started to build a good collection, but the one light I have always wanted was an L4 Lumamax and it always seemed to be beyond may grasp. When I heard Surefire was raising their prices I thought I would never get to hold one. But checking Ebay last week paid off and I got a brand new L4 for a fair price. 

I have always heard about the L4s _wall of light _ and wanted to witness this in person and I have to tell you guys, old technology be dammed I love the L4. The beam is so much different than the TIR optic beams of my other Surefire lights that are more throw orientated. Even my newer Fenix and Nitecore lights with there Cree-rings in the there beam can't touch the quality of the beam that comes from my L4. And the tint is a thing of wonder. A nice warm creamy white. I may be late to the party with my new L4 but I love it. It's what I always wanted in a EDC light. A great amount of light from a tough, small, package with a forward clicky tailcap, and good pocket clip. I took some beamshots of my TIR optic SF lights to show great flood capabilities of the L4.



















































You gotta love that L4 beamshot, I sure do. Throw isn't everything. Like I said old technology be dammed, I'm going to EDC my L4. Do any of you still carry yours?


----------



## shomie911 (Nov 1, 2008)

Well it's because all the other lights use optics which have less spill.

The L4 is all spill.


----------



## prime77 (Nov 1, 2008)

> The L4 is all spill.


That's the point I was trying to illustrate with the beamshots. I think sometimes two much emphasis is put on having the longest throwing light. While I really like the beam out of the Surefire TIR optic lights. I like the L4 beam better.


----------



## shomie911 (Nov 1, 2008)

prime77 said:


> That's the point I was trying to illustrate with the beamshots. I think sometimes two much emphasis is put on having the longest throwing light. While I really like the beam out of the Surefire TIR optic lights. I like the L4 beam better.



A bright, floody beam is very useful. :thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Nov 1, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> Well it's because all the other lights use optics which have less spill.





....and because of the Lux V's large die but relatively low surface brightness compared to the Cree or SSC.



Those are great pictures which illustrate the relative performance very well.

:goodjob:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 1, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> Well it's because all the other lights use optics which have less spill.
> 
> The L4 is all spill.



That is not his point. He enjoys the wide swath of light that the KL4 (L4) puts out and few lights the same size can do that. Yes, the Malkoff M60F can, but there is no comparison here size wise. Alll of the lights that prime77 mentioned are realatively small format sized lights. I have tons of throwy lights, but no small floody lights that light up the enviornment like my KL4, and it can be run in a one cell configuration.

Bill


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Nov 1, 2008)

The L4 is still one of my favorite lights. Nice beamshots!


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the beamshots. Still gotta lotta love for my L4 too. Tossed a McGizmo two-stage switch and a Li-ion in it a few years ago and made it even better.

-LT


----------



## SureAddicted (Nov 1, 2008)

Great beamshots prime77. There's something about the L4 beam, it's hard not to love. Like you, I read a lot about it here on CPF and couldn't wait to get my hands on one either. You can guess the rest, and you may be late to the party, but the L4 will never go out of fashion, so to speak. ( at least for me anyway). Again, cool beamshots and keep it up.


----------



## BobG (Nov 1, 2008)

I still use mine everyday for walking my dog. By the way I need to get a new set of rechargeables for it. I am still using using pila 168s. Any suggestions for this time around. Thanks.


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 1, 2008)

Good beamshots !

I so hope that SF will release an updated L4 with a similar beam profile. I already miss the L4.

bernie


----------



## 1wrx7 (Nov 1, 2008)

I carried an older E1L modded with a Seoul and reflector for a lond time now. Optics can be great, but I need some spill for my EDC. This package had enough output and was very small. I never thought I would EDC a 2 cell again..... then my black L4 had a little surgery Now it has a P7 instead of the LuxV Same beautiful wall of light but with a lot more output. I've had it in my pocket for the past few weeks and I can't see going back to the E1L for EDC. I still laugh a little when I see how much light comes from such a small package

I'm glad you found the L4. It's an awsome light with a lot of versitillity. I woner if SF will update the L4:thinking: Most of their new lights seem to use optics. It would be nice to see a factory updated wall of light.

BTW...Great beamshots


----------



## Fooboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Prime777,

I'd like to see a Beamshot of the L1 with the F04 Beamshaper compared with the L4. 

L4 would win, but it would at least be more of a contest. I went camping recently and the F04 transformed my L1 and E2L into great flood lights.


----------



## prime77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks guys for the kind words.



> I'd like to see a Beamshot of the L1 with the F04 Beamshaper compared with the L4.



As for the L1 with the F04 with 65 lumens it just doesn't have enough punch to compare to the 100 lumen L4. The E2DL with the F04 the other hand compares quite well. It's just not the same as the L4.


----------



## Agent_Jaws (Nov 2, 2008)

Awesome pics :goodjob:


I don't suppose you have a M60 drop-in to compare it to by chance? I'm looking for something to replicate my L4 and am really curious how the M60 and M60L compare. My L4 has been my favorite light for a long time now, for close up lighting it's flat awesome.


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 2, 2008)

Agent_Jaws said:


> Awesome pics :goodjob:
> 
> 
> I don't suppose you have a M60 drop-in to compare it to by chance? I'm looking for something to replicate my L4 and am really curious how the M60 and M60L compare. My L4 has been my favorite light for a long time now, for close up lighting it's flat awesome.



the m60 is a thrower


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 2, 2008)

Agent_Jaws said:


> Awesome pics :goodjob:
> 
> 
> I don't suppose you have a M60 drop-in to compare it to by chance? I'm looking for something to replicate my L4 and am really curious how the M60 and M60L compare. My L4 has been my favorite light for a long time now, for close up lighting it's flat awesome.



There is a thread currently running that addresses this issue. Comparison there is 60LF and KL4.

Bill


----------



## WadeF (Nov 2, 2008)

It does have a nice beam. My wall of light, other than my Zebralights, is my CL1H with a SSC P7 in it for 300-400 lumens of floody light. 







'

Note: Exposure 1 second, f2.8, ISO 100.


----------



## cl0123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Prime77, 

Pictures do tell thousand words! Thanks for the comparison beam shots! Do you run your L4 with primary 123 cells or do you already have a rechargeable solutions?

I am afraid I might have read someone commenting about L4 being quite battery hungry. Otherwise, that type of wide-angle floor-to-ceiling beams certainly make more sense for household uses. 

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## 1996alnl (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting these pics prime77,exellent work.
The Surefire L4 is an exellent light,i would recommend it to anyone.It's the best "in hand feel" light i own,and the most usefull,yes i like a beam that can travel but i'm not going to be able to see an object 600ft. away anyhow.
I took this light with me camping and let me tell you,you will appreciate the beam ten fold in the forest in pitch darkness. Simply amazing.
I could understand why Surfire hasn't really messed with this light for so long..it's perfect.

Take care


----------



## prime77 (Nov 2, 2008)

> I don't suppose you have a M60 drop-in to compare it to by chance? I'm looking for something to replicate my L4 and am really curious how the M60 and M60L compare.


I'm afraid I don't have a M60 or M60L to compare. Mossyoak is right those are throw orientated drop-ins. I almost picked up a M60F but wanted a smaller light to carry other than a 6P.



> Pictures do tell thousand words! Thanks for the comparison beam shots! Do you run your L4 with primary 123 cells or do you already have a rechargeable solutions?


I use primarys to feed the L4. I'm not very caught up on rechargeables. 




> I took this light with me camping and let me tell you,you will appreciate the beam ten fold in the forest in pitch darkness.


I could see how the L4 would be a great camping light. You could light up your whole campsite with it. 



> I could understand why Surfire hasn't really messed with this light for so long..it's perfect.


I agree with your there. The thing that amazed me after the wall of light is the tint of my L4. It perfect. If you look at the beamshot between the E2DL with the F04 on it and the L4 you see much better color rendition with the L4. Did I just get a nicely warm L4 or were all the Lux5 this tint? If Surefire could keep the L4 the way it is and just increase runtime with a newer LED I would be happy.


----------



## angelofwar (Nov 2, 2008)

That's why they chose the KL4 for the scout light...great for room clearing!:rock:


----------



## 1wrx7 (Nov 2, 2008)

I had to add some pics. The L4 is an awsome light.


----------



## faucon (Nov 2, 2008)

prime77 said:


> Ever since I got into decent lights I always wanted to start a Surefire collection. Slowly but surely I have started to build a good collection, but the one light I have always wanted was an L4 Lumamax and it always seemed to be beyond may grasp. When I heard Surefire was raising their prices I thought I would never get to hold one. But checking Ebay last week paid off and I got a brand new L4 for a fair price.
> 
> I have always heard about the L4s _wall of light _ and wanted to witness this in person and I have to tell you guys, old technology be dammed I love the L4. The beam is so much different than the TIR optic beams of my other Surefire lights that are more throw orientated. Even my newer Fenix and Nitecore lights with there Cree-rings in the there beam can't touch the quality of the beam that comes from my L4. And the tint is a thing of wonder. A nice warm creamy white. I may be late to the party with my new L4 but I love it. It's what I always wanted in a EDC light. A great amount of light from a tough, small, package with a forward clicky tailcap, and good pocket clip. I took some beamshots of my TIR optic SF lights to show great flood capabilities of the L4.
> 
> ...


I often do. I go on nighttime field biology walks, either in the country or in a potentially dangerous, wooded, dark urban park. In these situations, I carry two good lights: my faithful L4 to throw a blast of light at a broad area; and a U2 or (one of my new favorites) an EagleTac T10C2 for a hybrid spot/flood beam for greater throw but still quite good spill. 

By the way, nobody has ever hassled me in the city park since I've been carrying and using tactical lights. Apparently the bad folks think you're quite possibly a cop, and they really keep their distance from me now, which suits me just fine:  Even cops have momentarily thought I was an officer, because I was using a tactical light in the more efficient LEO/Military manner. I do broad sweeps of very dark areas in and around the woods and trails. Though I'm doing wildlife surveys rather than looking for bad guys, the bad guys don't seem to want to take the chance that I might be a cop, and they take off long before causing any trouble. This secondary use of torches for self-defense seems a lot safer that waiting to shine a light into the face of someone who suddenly jumps out at you from the dark. Better to know that there's nobody hiding in the bushes in the first place.


----------



## youreacrab (Nov 2, 2008)

faucon said:


> This secondary use of torches for self-defense seems a lot safer that waiting to shine a light into the face of someone who suddenly jumps out at you from the dark. Better to know that there's nobody hiding in the bushes in the first place.


:thumbsup:


----------



## dmz (Nov 2, 2008)

How does the Surefire L4 wall of light compare to the L2 wall of light?


----------



## Size15's (Nov 2, 2008)

dmz said:


> How does the Surefire L4 wall of light compare to the L2 wall of light?


Based on the ones I've got, and the ones I've seen and been able to directly compare, the beams are essentially the same.
I swear my L2 is brighter though, at least to start with on fresh batteries.


----------



## faucon (Nov 2, 2008)

Size15's said:


> Based on the ones I've got, and the ones I've seen and been able to directly compare, the beams are essentially the same.
> I swear my L2 is brighter though, at least to start with on fresh batteries.


I have both lights as well, and find the beams very similar.


----------



## sims2k (Nov 3, 2008)

I EDC an SF L2 for the same reason you are EDCing the L4...great flood. However the 2-mode L2 suits me perfectly on the job and I will keep on using it until an updated L2 comes out or the Invictus.


----------



## mcmc (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, how'd you get a P7 in your L4, wrx? How's the beam?


----------



## Grox (Nov 16, 2008)

mcmc said:


> Wow, how'd you get a P7 in your L4, wrx? How's the beam?



Milky stuffs a P7 in it and calls it a room sweeper - it is downright impressive! https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209239

Add my voice to the chorus of L4 lovers. That it can be run off 17670 just makes it even cooler


----------



## BigBluefish (Nov 16, 2008)

Excellent beamshots! Threads like this are great, they really show you what the lights do outdoors. And thanks for comparing so many of the Surefire lights, a great set of caparison shots. That L4 is really amazing, it just lights up everything.


----------



## cybersoga (Nov 17, 2008)

Is this a new L4? I used to have an L4 a few years ago and im sure it wasn't anything like that.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 17, 2008)

cybersoga said:


> Is this a new L4? I used to have an L4 a few years ago and im sure it wasn't anything like that.



As the years have passed SF must have upgraded the Lux V emitters for the L4 (KL4). My first KL4 was much dimmer than my current KL4 (bounce with lightmeter).

Bill


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 17, 2008)

Bullzeyebill said:


> As the years have passed SF must have upgraded the Lux V emitters for the L4 (KL4). My first KL4 was much dimmer than my current KL4 (bounce with lightmeter).
> 
> Bill


The Luxeon 5 W-bins right?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 17, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> The Luxeon 5 W-bins right?



Right.

Bill


----------



## Blue72 (Dec 2, 2008)

wish surefire would make a 1 cell version of the L4


----------



## JNewell (Dec 2, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> wish surefire would make a 1 cell version of the L4


 
You know that you can screw the KL4 head onto an E1x body? You get what was known here as a "TW4" (you can search the posts via Google; lots of info).


----------



## Energie (Dec 2, 2008)

KL4 head with MC-E on a SF E1e body

370 emitter lm (stock KL4 110 emitter lm) 
approx. 1-6-1,7 A with 1 * R123A 
(AW´s protected cell, 750 mAh, max. 2C /1,5 A, continuous discharge)


----------



## Josey (Dec 2, 2008)

My L4 was one of my first lights and long one of my favorites, although it has gotten much dimmer over the years.

Prime posted some great photos. The differences between 30 and 45 lumens or 45 and 60 or 60 and 80, etc., are large and easy to see. I thought lumens had to double before the eye would pick up the difference. What's up with that?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 2, 2008)

Josey said:


> My L4 was one of my first lights and long one of my favorites, although it has gotten much dimmer over the years.
> 
> Prime posted some great photos. The differences between 30 and 45 lumens or 45 and 60 or 60 and 80, etc., are large and easy to see. I thought lumens had to double before the eye would pick up the difference. What's up with that?



That's what some people here on CPF say. I have been hearing it for years, but when I had my first KL4 and compared it to the newer KL4's the difference was quite pronounced. I think that our eyes, tied in with our computer like brain, do well discerning light.

Bill


----------



## applevision (Dec 2, 2008)

sims2k said:


> I EDC an SF L2 for the same reason you are EDCing the L4...great flood. However the 2-mode L2 suits me perfectly on the job and I will keep on using it until an updated L2 comes out or the Invictus.


Invictus!! The mere mention of its name is salt in my wounds!


----------



## 1996alnl (Dec 3, 2008)

applevision said:


> Invictus!! The mere mention of its name is salt in my wounds!


 

Yeah,i think when this light comes out everyone else will be scrambling to come out with something just as bad @ss
I think 2009 is going to be a good year for us flashoholics.


----------



## Big_Ed (Dec 23, 2008)

I carry my L4 every day at work. I couldn't be happier. It lights up a crawl space, attic or dark basement like no other light I have. Outstanding light.


----------



## prime77 (May 11, 2009)

I got the new L4 today and took some shots tonight to compare the new one to the old one. Is it still a wall of light? I'm not to sure. It has a much tighter hot spot and throws much better. But to me the new one seems to have less spill. I was worried about the tint on the new one has I have seen that the Soul LED lights lean towards the cool tint. I'm happy with the tint on it. It's definitely cool but not has blue has the shots make it out to be. Or maybe it's just looking at it side buy side with the warm Lux 5 L4. I took some shots again of the E2DL to get a new up to date comparison of 120 lumens through a TIR and reflector. 















A few side notes. My new KL4 head won't run on one primary cell. It doesn't get has hot as the old L4 during the same amount use between the two. I can take some longer distance shots later tonight if anyone wants them.


----------



## 1996alnl (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the beamshots prime77

That beam from the new L4 looks like the best of both worlds.
Throw and flood,nice..
The only reason i won't get one is because it won't run on a 17670 cell.


----------



## Chao (May 11, 2009)

Prime77, thanks for the nice outdoor shots :thumbsup:


----------



## Unclemonkey (May 11, 2009)

Great Beam Shots! Still my choice for EDC, 3 years strong. LOVE IT! 

It warms my heart to still see cpfer's rockin the L4 baby. Yeahlovecpf


----------



## prime77 (May 11, 2009)

> Prime77, thanks for the nice outdoor shots :thumbsup:


Thanks Chao. It was your review and beamshots of the new L4 that put me over the edge and got me to purchase one. I have to say that I just spent the last 30 mins outside playing with it and I have to come to really like the new beam. Like 1996alnl said it has the best of both worlds, nice throw and good flood.


----------



## prime77 (May 11, 2009)

Three more shots of the three for the night. A little longer distance than the other three ones. I tried to aim the lights right when the road starts it's curve.


----------



## Fooboy (May 11, 2009)

I wish someone would make an animated gif using all the pictures you took in this thread.


----------



## Size15's (May 12, 2009)

prime77 said:


> Three more shots of the three for the night. A little longer distance than the other three ones. I tried to aim the lights right when the road starts it's curve.


I guess I must be too used to the TIR optic because for me, whilst the reflector-based beams are often better looking, the likes of the KX2C/X300/E2DL beam is more useful in my experience.

One of things I found annoying with the L2 was the beam was too floody for some applications. If SureFire decide to replace the L2 it may be that they give it the new L4 treatment to continue to users the choice between the TIR optic beam and the reflector beam profiles.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 12, 2009)

I like the color rendition of your Lux V L4 in those longer outdoor shoots. Not really much to gain using the colder Seoul P4 LED. One of the warmer P4's might tell a different story.

Bill


----------



## bavarianblucandy (Aug 4, 2010)

Is it just me, or are those beamshots on steroids? My LX2, which has a similar beam output of that of the E2D does not generate that much light.


----------



## WadeF (Aug 4, 2010)

bavarianblucandy said:


> Is it just me, or are those beamshots on steroids? My LX2, which has a similar beam output of that of the E2D does not generate that much light.



You can't judge output from the pictures people post. If they post multiple pictures, all taken with the same exposure, you can compare the output between different lights, but it may not be an accurate representation of what you'd see in real life. If you set your camera to take a long exposure it can make the beam look way brighter than it would in person. Or you could set a shorter exposure and make the beam look less bright than it would in person. 

Beam shots are useful to show the characteristics of a beam, which was the main point of this thread. A floody beam versus a throwy beam.


----------



## desert.snake (Jul 17, 2017)

Friends, it is sad that photos of the beamshots are not saved. I bought one old L4,
while he is on the road, I think how many lumens this can be?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 17, 2017)

KL4, incandescent model, has about 100 lumens. 

Bill


----------



## desert.snake (Jul 17, 2017)

Bill,
Thank you very much!


----------



## kelmo (Jul 21, 2017)

More like 120 lumens for the KL4! The original L4 was rated at 100 lumens.


----------



## Modernflame (Jul 25, 2017)

I remember that light fondly...


----------



## RobertMM (Jul 26, 2017)

Anybody remember how much current the LED sees on the KL4?
I'm thinking direct emitter swap on the 120 or 170 lumen SSC model.

Maybe a XPL will bring its performance up to date.


----------



## kelmo (Jul 26, 2017)

I have the one Quickbeam reviewed when he was active in our community. I also have a mod with a 4 die emitter, XML?. Can't remember the specs but I think it was a floody 300 lumens or so.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 27, 2017)

L4 is re really nice. A wall of light that I will be
happy with.

Bill


----------



## milehigher (Aug 2, 2017)

Actually you may laugh at this but i have an L2 attached to a pistol leash so it doesnt wander away in my paniers because i love the little thing .


----------



## yazkaz (Aug 3, 2017)

RobertMM said:


> Anybody remember how much current the LED sees on the KL4?
> I'm thinking direct emitter swap on the 120 or 170 lumen SSC model.
> 
> Maybe a XPL will bring its performance up to date.


Same question here... anyone knows the specs of the stock driver? What's the current rating? 0.9A, 1A,......?

An XPL might be an overkill. Was told you'll need about 1.5A to run efficiently. So for emitter swap I'd hang on to XPG2 or Nichia 219C...

Question is, what's the most effective way of adopting a Sandwich Shoppe driver into the KL4 assy setup? What other components should I need to acquire (eg. a custom heatsink or something)?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 3, 2017)

Might be good to use the Seoul P4 L4 for mods. It comes stock with a buck driver.
The original L4 came with a boost driver. Gets real hot after a few minutes. I am sort of a KL4 lover with it's stock Lux5.

Bill


----------

